# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kërkoj Ndihmë ( Ekonomi )

## CrAzY-BoY

Jam Student i fakultetit ekonomik ne Up (Universitetin e Prishtines) kam Problem Me literatur me duhet ndihme nga ju Ju falemnderit :


1.definicioni i resurseve humane?
2.fol per planifikimin,rekrutimin,seleksionimin,trajnimin dhe zhvillimin,orientimin ne pun,performancat,promovimin?
3.qka paraqet strategjia e resurseve humane dhe cilat jan ato?
4.qka esht strategjia e rritjes se kualitetit dhe qka duhet bej departamenti i resurseve humane?
5.dallimet dhe nderlidhjet e strategjive me procesin e resurseve humane?
6.bej dallimin ne mes te kapitalit intelektual-human, kapitalit strukturor dhe kapitalit organizativ?
7.si ndikon strategjia e inovacioneve dhe e zvoglimit te shpenzimeve tek menaxhimi i resurseve humane?
8.qka kuptojm me analizen e vendit te punes dhe bej pershkrimin e vendit te punes?
9.trego lidhjet mes planit te biznesit dhe menaxhimit te resurseve humane?
10.hartoje konkursin per nje vend te punes?
11.cili eshte procesi i rekrutimit nga burimet e mbrendshme?
12.qka eshte strategjia e resurseve humane?
13.cili eshte roli i menagjerit te mir?
14.si nderlidhet procesi i menaxhimit te resurseve humane me permisimin e kualitetit te punes?
15.kush e ben procesin e rekrutimit?
16.kur duhet tber rekrutimin dhe si duhet tber?

----------


## skipetar

CrAzY-BoY, si student qe je, besoj se e din dallimin ne mes te leximit e te studimit.....e ti as me lexu nuk e paske nermen, e le se mo me studju.....

si ndihmese per shkollimin e matutjeshem tondin, qe domethanjen e fjalse "plagjiaturë" (nga: http://fjalorshqip.com/default.aspx):
"Paraqitja nga dikush e një vepre të një tjetri ose e një pjese të saj sikur të ishte e vetja; vjedhje letrare, muzikore etj. që bëhet duke marrë pjesë nga vepra e dikujt tjetër pa treguar burimin; vepra a pjesa e vjedhur nga një tjetër në këtë mënyrë. Bënte plagjiaturë. E kritikuan për plagjiaturë."

----------

